
Nuclear waste could be recycled for diamond battery power - renaudg
https://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2020/january/recycling-nuclear-waste-for-diamond-battery.html
======
PaulHoule
The C in those graphite blocks is only going to have a small fraction of C14.
Are they going to enrich it in a calutron or is there a better way to enrich
C?

~~~
gus_massa
Interesting question. I'm not sure what they will do, but there are two
interesting links:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotope_separation#Gravity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotope_separation#Gravity)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radioactive_tracer#Carbon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radioactive_tracer#Carbon)

------
detaro
recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22140196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22140196)

